# Cleaning/protecting steel wheels



## Jcoventry (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know an easy way to clean and remove surface rust from an ordinary steel wheel (without having to remove the tyres or repaint) and then protect it from further corrosion?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

don't bilt hamber do a product that will remove/prevent rust?
can't remember the name though.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

rust remover and preventer in one.
http://www.bilthamber.com/pro-introduction.php?cname=Corrosion Removal&name=hydrate 80


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

hope i dont sound like a plank here:tumbleweed:but cant you use a wax on steel wheels like on alloys


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

bazz said:


> hope i dont sound like a plank here:tumbleweed:but cant you use a wax on steel wheels like on alloys


Certainly can...:thumb:

The bilt hamber is a good call...:thumb:


----------



## Jcoventry (Dec 19, 2009)

OK will do that as soon as possible. 

I'll probably spray some Carlack68 degreaser on first and let that do its thing, then do Hydrate 80 and then wax them.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bazz said:


> hope i dont sound like a plank here:tumbleweed:but cant you use a wax on steel wheels like on alloys


yes, ofcourse.. but it wont prevent rust forming.. like paint. it will just form under it..
after hydrate 80 converts and prevents the rust. wax will keep them cleaner atleast.


----------

